# About the Points Claiming for Relative in New Zealand



## bangaloreboy (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi All,

I have few questions on Claiming points for below question.

Other Family
Do you have a close family member living in New Zealand, who is a resident or citizen of New Zealand?

Should the person only relative, can known friend also fine?

How long should the person shall be living in there?

What documents are required from him to show for preliminary check?


Thank you
Bangalore boy.


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

bangaloreboy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have few questions on Claiming points for below question.
> 
> ...


Below link will help you to answer your question.

Close family

Who are ‘close family’?
Your New Zealand family member must be your or your partner's adult brother or sister, adult child, or parent living in New Zealand. They must be a resident or citizen of New Zealand and New Zealand must be their primary place of residence.


----------

